# Issues descaling the DB



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

So I posted on the new owners thread and probably that was the wrong place.

My DB is almost 3 years old and basically I've got condensation on the LCD and pressure gauge and the steam boiler overheating to the point where it doesn't seem to want to stop and steam comes out the pressure release valve.

I contacted Lakeland where i purchased it from and then sage on their advice. They basically sent me back instructions to descale it.

It's been a while since I did descale it, but I've always followed the cleaning instructions as prompted by the machine. Anyway I thought I better follow sage's advice.

I had to order some more puly descaler and I've just been going through the the descale routine. Unfortunately I got stuck after step 4 in the manual.

End of step 4 involves opening the boiler valves ("descale access"), draining, closing and then step 5 pressing the Manual button for final flush with clean water. I can't get to step 5 because I continually have the "valv" error message, which I understand means it thinks the boilers have in fact not been emptied.

I tried umpteen times with no joy. Finally switched the machine on and off again and let the boilers start to fill leaving the valves open to make sure nothing is clogged up. Water flowed freely. So now everything is closed and I'm waiting for the machine to properly cool off before I go back to the beginning, but I expect I'll just get stuck on the "valv" error again

Anyone else had this sort of issue? Any ideas other than ringing sage again on Monday morning? (They don't work weekends it seems)


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

I had the same issue. I emptied it all then put some more descaler in but didn't use the programmed cycle i simply pressed the Manual button to run the water through it. Did it a couple of times then the steam then the water and back to the group. Then when I thought I had got the descaler into the boilers I left it for about an hour then did it Again to get the water through a bit more then opened the valves. I got lots of crystals. I flushed through clean water then I did a proper descale function and it was fine


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks Slee

I also spotted this thread https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36521-Descaling-problem-valv-error

I've let things cool and restarted the machine to ray what you suggested. On first attempt the temp on the LCD went crazy...up to 107 very quickly (apparently) and climbing. So I switched it off and on again and it settled down. Now it seems that the steam boiler is not heating up at all. I just get three beeps when I try and turn the steam handle. So either a thermostat has had it or the steam boiler I am guessing.

I'll continue on trying to descale over the weekend and see what Sage have to say on Monday I guess!

Thankfully Lakeland did confirm they would replace if I had an issue even though their guarantee page no longer states "lifetime"


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Group head is hot nothing else actually seems to be warming up despite LCD saying its reached temperature. The cup warming plate is stone cold as is the machine all round except the group head.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

So after holidays and wotnot its taken me a while to find time outside work hours to get this sorted

I spoke with Sage on a couple of occasions and they were very helpful in in trying to resolve over the phone, but in the end they were stumped and suggested they could do no more without an engineer visit. Unfortunately the machine is outside their warranty period so the call out would cost me £90 and an unknown charge in terms of parts and labour to fix, if indeed it is fixable.

I've therefore ended up going back to Lakeland where I purchased the machine from. Its approach 3 years old and they have honoured the life time warranty available at time of purchase, and are sending me a brand new machine.

It seems Lakeland no longer have the lifetime warranty for new items and its now 3 years, but they assured me this was still applicable to my machine given when it was purchased and it being a large ticket item.

I can't praise them enough, for the hassle free customer service and honouring a warranty that could cost them so much. I don't know how they don't go out of business. This will be my third machine from them for the original purchase price! The first machine they delivered was faulty on arrival, but until now I've had no problems from it and I'm happy to stick with it ad infinitum with this warranty and level of support!

I wonder what will happen though if/when the Sage DB is discontinued?


----------

